# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Chuyên bán tai nghe bluetooth mini siêu nhỏ s3 giao hàng toàn quốc

## shoplilit

SHOP HANOIGIARE.COM CHUYÊN PHÂN PHỐI CÁC LOẠI ĐIỆN THOẠI CŨ CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ RẺ
GIAO HÀNG THU TIỀN TẬN NƠI TRÊN TOÀN QUỐC 
ANH EM Ở HÀ NỘI CÓ THỂ QUA TRỰC TIẾP ĐỊA CHỈ CỬA HÀNG ĐỂ XEM MÁY
Đ/C: 77 ĐƯỜNG TRUNG VĂN - THANH XUÂN - HÀ NỘI
ĐT : 090.2277.552 - 0979.013.387 - ZALO : 0902277552
*ĐỂ XEM ĐẦY ĐỦ SP MỌI NGƯỜI TRUY CẬP* WEBSITE : HANOIGIARE.COM
**************************************************  ******
GIÁ MÁY CẬP NHẬT NĂM 2017 GIÁ MÁY SHOP CẬP NHẬT LIÊN TỤC TẠI WEBSITE NÊN ANH EM VÀO WEBSITE ĐỂ XEM CHI TIẾT VÀ CHÍNH XÁC NHẤT GIÚP EM NHÉ

-----------------------------------
TAI NGHE BLUETOOTH S2 : GIÁ BÁN :300.000 VND
Bảo Hành : 03 tháng 
TAI NGHE BLUETOOTH S3 : GIÁ BÁN :300.000 VND
Bảo Hành : 03 tháng

----------

